
Hubive – An Interest-Based Social Networking Site - Hubive
https://www.hubive.com
======
Nadya
Under "Bars" there is a typo:

 _> Recommeneded Threads_

Should be "Recommended"

In the footer:

 _> Poundly hosted by Krypt and accelerated by Cloudflare._

I assume you mean "proudly" not "poundly". In the bottom right of this footer
you have an <img src> with no src, leaving a blank image.

I can explore "V-Users", what does that mean? What are "V-users"? (I assume
Verified Users, but that's just confusing for most end users...)

Your "Intro" page is down:
[https://www.hubive.com/intro](https://www.hubive.com/intro) ; so I can't
actually learn about hubive.

Suggestion for improvement:

Buckets should have their own image backdrop per-category. Currently they're
all a US-patriot hot air balloon.

E:

I also had to take a double take between your logo and the Picasa logo. That
could be bad for brand recognition.

E2:

 _> Password limited to 6-15 characters_

Why?

E3:

 _> We will inform you the Beta prograss via Email._

After signing up, typo and poor grammar.

 _> Please check your mailbox for further information._

Nothing has been sent in 10-15~ minutes.

 _> If you have any questions, please CUSTOMER SERVICE._

Missing the word "contact"

 _> Congratulations. You have signed up for Hubive Closed Beta._

Would sound more natural with "the" before "Hubive".

 _> New Password and Confirm Password do not match_

It's not a new password, it's my first password?

 _> Password us too short. At least {sum} characters_

May want to fix that error message.

E4:

After signing in, I can no longer access the stream/buckets/recommendation
pages like I can when signed out? Why?

~~~
Hubive
Thank You for your feedback. The website is currently under closed beta.
Hence, the account needs to manually activated by managers. You will receive
an confirmation email once the account has been activated.

~~~
Nadya
Localization issue when feed is empty:

暂时没有可显示的内容哟~

More localization issues under "bar":

[https://www.hubive.com/bars/1](https://www.hubive.com/bars/1)

所有微吧 and 我的

~~~
Hubive
Yes, I realized that. Currently working on the patch.

~~~
Nadya
I noticed a post I made in a Bar went missing. Was I not supposed to have
permission to post on the Bar after joining? Or was it due to unrelated
content ("Breaking things.")?

Also it's a good thing I'm mostly running into "trivial" things like typos and
localization errors rather than "I just took down the entire website because I
accidentally..." :)

------
Jahak
Module does not exist Public

~~~
BtiNodeZ
Where did this error message appears?

------
BtiNodeZ
Cool!

